# Trump wants USPS to raise rates for Amazon



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Story link:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-postal-service-to-hike-prices-idUSKBN1EN15O


> SEATTLE/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - President Donald Trump called on the U.S. Postal Service on Friday to charge "much more" to ship packages for Amazon (AMZN.O), picking another fight with an online retail giant he has criticized in the past.


Perhaps Amazon will strengthen the Flex program and rely less on the USPS in the future. This could get interesting...


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Twitter, start charging for blowhards.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm sure he has full knowledge and grasp of Amazon's shipping options...flex, independent van companies etc...before making such bombastic statements.

As it is usps rarely delivers stuff in my area anymore, though I got some guys printer cartridges from Iowa that my packages label got stuck on top of...amazon even let me keep them. 

Now what to do with laser printer cartridges for some random printer it'd never find if I looked.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Just about all of my Amazon deliveries in LA are done by USPS. I believe it varies by region.

From what I've read every package is shipped at a loss of about $1.46 to the USPS.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

If USPS are losing that much money they probably shouldn't be delivering packages, stick to delivering letters and junk mail. Those Amazon bubble wrap envelopes would be fine, but nothing larger.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had a mail carrier thank me while we were delivering on the same block. Said he hated delivering those large boxes before Flex came around.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Idiot boy thinks that the USPS is federally funded.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

While I'm mostly interested in what impact, if any, this may eventually have on the Flex program it is worth pointing out that the USPS is not in the red due to its own incompetence.

Under the terms of the Postal Accountability and Enhancement Act of 2006 (PAEA), the USPS was forced to pre-fund its future health care benefit payments to retirees for the next 75 years in an astonishing ten-year time span - meaning that it had to put aside billions of dollars to pay for the health benefits of employees it hasn't even hired yet, something that no other government or private corporation is required to do. There is a common misbelief that the post office is in a deep fiscal hole of its own making, however the truth is that almost all of the postal service's losses can be traced back to a single change in the law made by the Republican Congress in 2006.

As consumer advocate Ralph Nader noted in 2011, if "the prepayments required under PAEA were never enacted into law, the USPS would not have a net deficiency of nearly $20 billion, but instead be in the black by at least $1.5 billion."

USPS has long asked Congress for greater flexibility to downsize and rationalize its facilities (including post offices) and service levels. But Congress does not want local Post Offices to close.

Additional reading:


The Truth About The Post Office's Financial Mess - https://www.cnbc.com/id/45018432

Post Office FY 2015 financial results: https://about.usps.com/news/national-releases/2015/pr15_060.htm


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Under the terms of the Postal Accountability and Enhancement Act of 2006 (PAEA), the USPS was forced to pre-fund its future health care benefit payments to retirees for the next 75 years in an astonishing ten-year time span - meaning that it had to put aside billions of dollars to pay for the health benefits of employees it hasn't even hired yet, something that no other government or private corporation is required to do. There is a common misbelief that the post office is in a deep fiscal hole of its own making, *however the truth is that almost all of the postal service's losses can be traced back to a single change in the law made by the Republican Congress in 2006.*


I'm thinking the GOP did that in a deliberate attempt to bankrupt the USPS, which is costing taxpayers dearly. It makes absolutely no sense, and just goes to show the GOP's crazy and irrational hate of anything that is run by the government. The question is why didn't Obama and the useless democrats do anything to repeal this law.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Trump is a moron who isn’t very intelligent, just like the morons who voted for him. Fraud president. His supporters are suckers.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Of course this turns into a Trump bashing thread.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mke said:


> I'm sure he has full knowledge and grasp of Amazon's shipping options...flex, independent van companies etc...before making such bombastic statements.
> 
> As it is usps rarely delivers stuff in my area anymore, though I got some guys printer cartridges from Iowa that my packages label got stuck on top of...amazon even let me keep them.
> 
> Now what to do with laser printer cartridges for some random printer it'd never find if I looked.


I'm not sure Trump has full knowledge and grasp of anything.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> As it should, our president is a toddler who only cares about himself and if you can't see that I feel sorry for you.


You should feel sorry for yourself for having those beliefs that most Americans don't share. Wealth is created through growth (of businesses) and not through handouts. You hold this notion that Trump supporters are uninformed and should be felt sorry for. We need not your sympathy.


----------



## dmason2k (Dec 30, 2017)

Who's Trump?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> Lol, you are uninformed idiots. Trump's tax bill isn't gonna help you at all. Trump's policies aren't going to grow anything. The only thing they are going to do is make the rich richer and the poor poorer. So yeah you are a sucker. Oh, and Trump wouldn't have won without Russia's help. The Russia thing isn't fake news like you Trump ball suckers think it is.
> 
> Most Americans do feel that way because most Americans didn't vote for Agent Orange. He got 3 million less votes than the other candidate. More Americans hate him than like him so just shut up.


You just confirmed my suspicion that all Trump haters are delusional.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Alright. Move your dumb ass to North Korea and flex over there. No one believes you and your delusional and irrational ideas. And repeating the same posts over and over doesn't help your case. It's called internet terrorism you nutjob.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> LOL I hate to break it to you dumbass but most people agree with me. Very few people like this idiot president. He's a failed businessman, you really hunk he's gonna help this country? Great businessmen don't bankrupt 4 companies. You haven't addressed any of my points about how Trump is a shady, terrible businessman. Massive debts, thousands of lawsuits, multiple bankruptcies. Great guy!!!


Why in the world would I do that. So you could bask in your delusional stupidity. No thank you. And no one agrees with you. I don't have to address any of your bullshit because that just feeds the peanut called your brain.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> Lol, yes people agree with me. Trump's approval ratings are in the tank.


You mean the same as Obama's, hovering around 45-46%? Ok then.


----------



## Andchris85 (Dec 8, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> Lol, yes people agree with me. Trump's approval ratings are in the tank. Least popular president in the history of this country, but no, im wrong and you're right. Lol. Stay delusional buddy. America isn't behind Trump
> 
> GRAB EM By The *****!!!!


You are delusional. Tax laws have nothing to do with your success. You are hating on Trump because you're too lazy to make something of your life. Try self improvement instead of complaining.

The crying about it and parroted talking points proves you're a broken bulb.

P.S. Have you seen the average American now? Not the brightest when it comes to politics and business. Hell, can anyone under 25 cook?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> I'm thinking the GOP did that in a deliberate attempt to bankrupt the USPS, which is costing taxpayers dearly. It makes absolutely no sense, and just goes to show the GOP's crazy and irrational hate of anything that is run by the government. The question is why didn't Obama and the useless democrats do anything to repeal this law.


Not having House Majority for 75% if his time in office is the likely answer.



Andchris85 said:


> You are delusional. Tax laws have nothing to do with your success. You are hating on Trump because you're too lazy to make something of your life. Try self improvement instead of complaining.
> 
> The crying about it and parroted talking points proves you're a broken bulb.
> 
> P.S. Have you seen the average American now? Not the brightest when it comes to politics and business. Hell, can anyone under 25 cook?


I'll be losing about 4K next year when I can no longer deduct medical expenses. That's totally going to screw me over on a couple things. Primarily college tuition. Can you imagine how ironic it would be to be called lazy by older people who had more benefits that I do at the same point in their life? #45 is easily the worst President ever.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

jester121 said:


> You mean the same as Obama's, hovering around 45-46%? Ok then.


Trump's approval rating is 37%.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The president is any easy target to assign blame however they are not dictators (yet). Their goals and policies are largely determined by the party behind them (republican or democrat); more specifically, the big donors who help get every politician elected. Both parties currently have a rather equal presence in the house/senate, with the republicans leading by a couple of seats. Both fight for their party agenda, take money from large donors, and are corrupt as f*ck. If you want change then stop bickering over which party is better and start fighting to get money out of politics (hint: begin with the Citizens United decision). Regarding the president's remarks about the USPS and Amazon, it's likely that they were part of a wider effort intended to distract public attention from the Mueller investigation.

In its current form, Flex provides Amazon with another bargaining chip during negotiations with the major carriers. As the program evolves and matures, it could be leveraged in other interesting ways such as handling customer returns or even as a private shipping service for Prime members. Imagine being able to ship stuff via Amazon just like you do with UPS/FedEx. Don't laugh, it could happen someday...


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

I saw USPS during Christmas time and I said "looks like you got the heavy ones" He was so pissed at me. I was like dude I get the heavy ones too no need to take it out on me. I could tell he hated his job and his life.


----------

